# Brandon's log.



## AskinsCG (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey,

first off i'll introduce myself. Brandon,  I'm 18 years old. I've been training with weights since I was 12, but just got serious over the past 2 years. Right now I'm 5'11 and 165lbs, BF% is roughly 8%. I'm not a 'beefy' guy by any stretch of the imagination, but i'm skinny either. I work out 5 days a week, and Saturdays and Sundays I go to the pool and swim laps for a few hours.

Everyday I'll post my diet/work-out routine that I did for the day. Any comments/criticism are more than welcome and appreciated! 

*Goals*
Let me explain before I write my goals, I'm leaving for bootcamp late February so these are what I NEED to be top of my class.
1.5 mile run (minimum time is 12:00, I would like to run it in 9:00)
   -I haven't timed my 1.5 mile run yet, but i'll get back on that.
Side goal: Keep as much lean muscle as possible, I HAVE to do cardio everyday and I know there is some controversy when it comes to cardio and building muscle.



-Brandon


----------



## AskinsCG (Nov 30, 2009)

I figured I could go ahead and post up what supplements I'm taking.

*Supplements*
-Complete 40
-Creatine Monohydrate
-Superpump 250
-Tren2 xtreme (by SSL)


----------

